# Stoner Girl Here!!!



## stonedirish (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey everyone!
This is my very first time growing ever and I was kind of looking for a permanent tutor lol. Someone who has been growing for awhile and knows what they are doing. I just need someone to kind of guide me through it step by step for my first time. So if anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 16, 2013)

its not easy..can u handle it?


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Aug 16, 2013)

Read the threads on here you will get all the knowledge you need.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome! There are lots of informative threads and people on here willing to help. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Kizka (Aug 16, 2013)

Good luck with your first grow. It is a very rewarding hobby to get into.


----------



## Constiello (Aug 16, 2013)

you sound like a ditzy bubbly girl, the kind that has a personality for hooters


----------



## stonedirish (Aug 16, 2013)

You'd be surprised. You can't tell a person from behind the keyboard.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 16, 2013)

stonedirish said:


> You'd be surprised. You can't tell a person from behind the keyboard.


No, but you can gain a fairly accurate approximation.
Not that I agree or disagree with Constiello's assessment, but nobody is going to walk you through it step by step.
It's hard work. But... If your passionate about it, and persistent enough you will accomplish what is likely to be the most rewarding feat that you ever will. 
Also dank, if you do it right. Super f*ckin dank.


----------



## Aiko10 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good Luck Stoner Girl. Lots of good help on this for the most part....


----------



## Constiello (Aug 16, 2013)

stonedirish said:


> You'd be surprised. You can't tell a person from behind the keyboard.


I knew it! You're just another man behind a keyboard pretending to be a girl







_welcome to Riu_


----------



## stonedirish (Aug 16, 2013)

yup a big ol' shlong and everything


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

stonedirish said:


> yup a big ol' shlong and everything


so youre not a hooters girl?.........


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

welcome aboard!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Stoned Irish hello and welcome. I learned a lot from just reading the threads already posted here. Pretty much any question you could ever ask, has already been posted and usually with photos to help identify plant problems. It just takes some research and schooling yourself on some simple facts. If you already like to garden then you already know the basics anyway. I suggest reading the stickys that are posted in the growing sections. It's all trial and error and learn as you grow. Best of luck to you!


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 20, 2013)

When I was a moderator over at GreenPassion we had a mentor program and it was actually fun helping someone else in the world grow some fire . Even better when you sample the rewards of harvest while knowing you coached . If more people were willing to help on this level we would not have a board half full of nonsense for advice .. I really would not want to be a new grower relying upon the forums for advice as most of it is all bullshit spewed over and over with some whimsical charm usually added to the canna gospel . Sign me up , I ll mentor several new growers and I could care less of there sex , creed or religion ..


----------



## borgey401 (Aug 20, 2013)

If you need help I'll coach you through it. Just message me and we'll figure everything out. I had someone coach me at first so its only right that I do the same.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 20, 2013)

Click my link and from there u can follow along. Look thru my threads and many other guys and gals threads. Lots of good info, not all are ass hats  Welcome to RIU


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to RIU! Lol, if you want another stoner girl to talk to, feel free to PM me and I'll be happy to give you some tips and answer any questions. Yes, you do have to do a lot of research and reading but I'm sure you realize that. When I first came on here, I had a seedling sitting on my window sill in some Miracle Grow and expected to get something out of it... and that was only a few months ago. Now I'm helping my friend out whose been growing for years and know more than he does! lol


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 20, 2013)

stonedirish said:


> You'd be surprised. You can't tell a person from behind the keyboard.


Get ready to be sexually harassed. There are some creepy dudes on here.


----------



## Newbie90 (Aug 21, 2013)

First grow for me too! Any chance of some help? Ive stupidly ruined 2 attempts now!  a girl in need!x


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Aug 21, 2013)

Let me be the first creep 

Hey i ve something what grows several times a day. So i think im the best tutor for you, ok ?


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 21, 2013)

Some may help you simply because your a female... (shakes head)
In my opinion, You'll need to go through everything like the rest of us, trial and error, wasted time, wasted money, risk etc.

READ. There is enough information on this site alone, for you to become a pioneer of cannabis, If your so inclined. You need to have a "I WILL DO THIS" overcoming attitude to get through anything in life worth doing. Ps; this is one of those... Largest cash crop in the world, not to mention one of the best drug's on the planet. WE WILL ALL HELP YOU. no solitary person. No self respecting expert is going to take a newbie under there belt simply because they are female or begging or it.

With that said, I welcome you to the forums! I hope your stay will be as pleasant as mine has been so far. Many of these people are brilliant, and I myself learn everyday I am on here. Growing anything, generating or "cultivating" life, is a SLOW process. You must keep this in mind to reep the benefits, those without patents and balls, buy drugs, those with a "I CAN DO ANYTHING I FUCKING WANT TO" attitude are the ones that get all the money, and make anything possible. If you know that you are one with some "mental" balls, You can do this, and many other things... 

If you want a quick rundown to indoor growing, shoot me a pm, and ill step by step the initial process for you. From there on you'll need to trial and error, since i myself am still learning. Nobody that says they know everything about it is being truthful, there is always something new... Only take advice from those that say they "have been in the game, or know a lot". If they say everything, Its a lie, because singularly, none of us do.


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 21, 2013)

boedhaspeaks said:


> Let me be the first creep
> 
> Hey i ve something what grows several times a day. So i think im the best tutor for you, ok ?


Knew there would be one! lmfao... you dont even know what she looks like, or if she is a he, or if that she/he is a fed. tread carefully, as walter white would say... lol


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome to RIU,simply by joining you have a multitude of people that are
walking you through your grow and filling in the blanks. A little bit of basic reading 
and a few questions and you'll be on your way.


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 21, 2013)

The Snake is tellin you right. Tough love, but that's the best love for the long haul

Buy a couple books, Ed Rosenthals newest is excellent. I reread it every couple months, and always find something I overlooked, or that makes more sense than when I last read it.


----------

